# CSX harper ferry derailment



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

CSX lost a couple cars to the Potomac this morning. Fortunately they were empty, no one hurt.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi Bob. DavefromMD beat you to it...got the scoop!

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=186912


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

duplicate post, deleted.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Fire21 said:


> Hi Bob. DavefromMD beat you to it...got the scoop!
> 
> Only if you read "Union Station" and he has no pictures!:smokin:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I agree that you put it in the correct sub-forum, Bob, but Dave did have a link to video! :laugh: 

But nobody said we have to read only one news source! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think more look at the Union Station then North America forum.

And the North American forum is to " Discuss Canadian and American Prototype railways."

Prototype means a first, typical or preliminary model of something, especially a machine, from which other forms are developed or copied.

Therefor, I would think that Union Station is the place for this thread.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

But I see that most of the threads posted in that forum have nothing to do with the, Discuss Canadian and American Prototype railways.

I guess that the Discuss Canadian and American Prototype railways should be excluded from the title of that forum. 

As very little is posted about any prototypes. :smokin:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Prototype means a first, typical or preliminary model of something, especially a machine, from which other forms are developed or copied.


 Hey Big Ed :smilie_daumenpos:

Using the definition "typical", I would think that would apply to what we see in railroads today, having been derived from the original. Therefore "North America" refers to today's trains.

Also, "Union Station" specifically says "off-topic discussions". The topic of this forum is trains, so trains don't belong in Union Station.

Just jerking your chain, Ed! LOL :smilie_auslachen:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Fire21 said:


> Hey Big Ed :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Using the definition "typical", I would think that would apply to what we see in railroads today, having been derived from the original. Therefore "North America" refers to today's trains.
> 
> ...



Well now we have a dilemma.

Your right about Union Station, but the way it is worded I think I am right about the North America forum.

We have to have a whole new forum added.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

why don't we just ask the super mods to change the 
"Discuss Canadian and American Prototype railways"
to
"Discuss Canadian and American Real railways"
or
"Discuss Canadian and American full size railways"


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Ed, I know what you mean about the word Prototype.
Many people use it to mean real railroad verses model railroad.


----------



## Mike Keester (Sep 25, 2019)

mopac said:


> Ed, I know what you mean about the word Prototype.
> Many people use it to mean real railroad verses model railroad.


pro·to·type
/ˈprōdəˌtīp/
noun
noun: prototype; plural noun: prototypes

a first, typical or preliminary model of something, especially a machine, from which other forms are developed or copied.
"the firm is testing a prototype of the weapon"
-----------------------------------------------------
Thusly, model of original


----------

